# Hi Everyone!



## shopgirl151 (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm Jenn, and I've been perusing this site on a daily basis for as long as I can remember! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just never got around to signing up until today for some reason. I'm not nearly as talented as a lot of the girls here are with makeup, but I certainly hope that I will develop a better technique by hanging out here. 

I look forward to getting to know many of you!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 29, 2005)

welcome to specktra


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Jenn!!


----------



## user2 (Apr 30, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 30, 2005)

Jenn, so glad that you decided to join 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now that it's official: Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 30, 2005)

hi


----------



## Onederland (Apr 30, 2005)

Willkommen, Bienvenue, Welcome!

Im Specktra!, Au Specktra, To Specktra!


----------

